# [BIOS] accessible sans écran principal?

## truc

Bonjour bonjour,

Bon, tout d'abord, je sais que je suis un peu hors sujet, mais... j'sais pas forcément où demander ça sinon, donc, je vous remercierai d'être cléments Ô mes vénérés mots d'eaux! D'autant plus que je relève tout doucement la tête d'un choc totalement terrible:

Suite à une _mini_chute sur un des sièges pourtant bien dodus des trains sncf, mon écran de portable à totalement laché l'âme, rien à faire, pas un pixel n'affiche ce qu'il devrait, bref, ça en est fini pour lui...

Bon, c'était un _transs_portable, donc, j'pourrais encore en faire une station de bureau, d'autant plus que lorsque je branche un écran sur la sortie VGA, bah.. ça marche.

Le seul HIC, c'est que ça ne marche qu'à partir du lancement du noyau, c'est pas forcément génant en temps normal(si ce n'est pour avoir le bon timing et taper sa passphrase LUKS sans avoir de prompt), mais je crois qu'il est normalement possible depuis le bios, de configurer la sortie VGA comme étant la sortie principale. Cool, mais j'me vois pas trop accéder au bios comme ça à l'aveuglette(encore si j'le connaissais bien je dis pas...) d'ou ma question, est-ce possible d'une manière ou d'une autre d'acceder à cette satanée config BIOS sans l'écran prinpal?

J'ai déjà essayé de débrancher l'écran "intégré", mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus(comprendre: ça ne basccule pas pour autant plus vite sur la sortie VGA), des idées?

Merci:)

----------

## Napoleon

Peut-être flasher le bios avec la configuration adéquate ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai cru comprendre que les BIOS compatibles V-PRO permettent d'être accédés à distance, mais je n'ai pas plus de détails, et je pense que c'est plus utilisé en entreprise.

----------

## truc

Merci pour ces réponses. Alors, le flash pourquoi pas, mais... ça se fait depuis linux? Et... faut vraiment avoir confiance en ce que tu trouves sur le net, car, si je n'm'abuse ça reste une manip risquée non?

Sinon, c'est un HP G72, et apparemment, y'a pas de BIOS V-PRO qqch la dedans. Idéalement, j'essaierais bien la touche pour choisir le périphérique de démarrage de ce portable, mais j'arrive pas à trouver cette touche sur le net, pourtant je l'ai déjà fait(quand j'avais un écran) donc c'est un truc standard, style F11, mais, comme je ne sais pas dans quel ordre les périphérique apparaissent dans ce menu, ça fait vraiment trop d'inconnue, pour essayer au hasard. Il me faudrait au moins un point de départ...

Si certains ont ce (trans)portable, pourraient-ils me donner cette touche?

J'ai trouvé quelque trucs pour accéder au BIOS depuis l'OS, mais c'est toujours depuis windows, donc, impossible, c'est un monoboot avec linux. sniff, j'n'ai quand même pas envie de reconsidérer ce choix pour mes futures installations! help!

----------

## sebB

Peut-etre ESC puis F9

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02473873&lc=fr&cc=us&dlc=fr&product=4163996#N51

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02672606&lc=fr&cc=us&dlc=fr&product=4163996

----------

## xaviermiller

Question idiote : as-tu essayé de brancher tout simplement un écran externe et appuyé la touche ad hoc ?

----------

## truc

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, j'ai passé énormément de temps pour trouver la combinaison de touche ad-hoc justement, mais sans succès, j'ai même essayé la combinaison de touche devant me permettre de restaurer les paramètres du bios par défaut, ça a du fonctionné(j'ai eu un beep!), mais ça n'a pas été suffisant pour voir le BIOS sur un moniteur exterieur.

Bref, j'pense finalement que le problème est plus profond, enfin façon de parler:

Une fois démarré sur linux, xrandr m'indique que l'écran interne est bien connecté (pourtant je l'ai débranché!), donc si le BIOS voit la même chose que xrandr, pas étonnant qu'il ne bascule pas automatiquement.

Donc, le sujet est probabement clos, j'vois pas trop comment j'pourrais plus le débrancher, mais si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas...

Merci encore:)

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai installé un autre OS, plus user friendly car le pc n'est plus pour mon usage, et là même galère, sans BIOS, difficile de choisir l'ordre de démarrage (pour booter sur une clée USB), j'ai bien essayé de booter depuis une image ISO avec grub2, mais sans message d'erreur (pas d'écran!) il est difficile de voir pourquoi ma première tentative fut infructueuse... Bref, la solution du gars désespéré a donc été de supprimer le MBR du disque dur interne, pour que le bios pousuivre sa recherche, pfiou... du grand n'importe quoi...

----------

## Oupsman

Question bête : le portable est bien fermé ?

----------

## truc

Bah, c'est pas une question bête! Je ne pense même pas avoir essayé ça!? Par contre, y'a plus d'écran ni rien maintenant (je l'ai enlevé pour ne pas géner), donc, j'imagine qu'il faudrait que je ré-ouvre la bête pour voir comment je peux lui faire croire qu'il est fermé! pfiou, j'ai pas bricolé comme ça dpeuis un moment... C'est l'aventure!

----------

## boozo

Peut-être pas si c'est un (trans-)portable récent mais : y a-t-il un port série rs232 dessus ?

----------

## truc

Nahhh, il est trop récent pour ça!

Bon, je laisse pour l'instant, la flème de ré-enlever les 70 000 vis.

J'reste intéressé, si certains ont d'autres idées, pour l'instant je sais au moins que je peux essayer de lui faire croire que l'écran est fermé. Un week-end pluvieux peut-être;)

----------

